# Project 300r



## Jhelms (Oct 28, 2012)

*Building a new rig. Not much to say right now, but excited to get on it! Just some shots and planned equipment so far. Mobo, Ram and some other goodies will be in next week *

*Case:* Corsair 300R
*Mobo:* Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula Z
*CPU:* FX-8350
*CPU* Cooling: Still weighing options. Have both an H100 and custom Koolance setup here I can use
*Fans:* All Corsair SP & AF series, 120 & 140mm
*RAM:* 2x4GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 
*GPU:* XFX R7970 Ghz Edition
*Primary HDD:* 2x Corsair Performance Pro's in Raid 0 (Drives have outstanding built in garbage collection so I am good with lack of trim in R0)
*Backup HDD:* 2x Samsung HD204UI 2TB drives
*Power Supply:* Seasonic X750 750W Gold Cert Modular 
*Blu-Ray Drive:* LG WH12LS30
*OS:* Win 7

I have both Intel and AMD, not loyal to anyone. Digging the 8350 and happy to support AMD. Will be a very fine machine when done!

Some of the goodies, more pics to come! 






For as cheap as this case is, I really dig it! Very clean and professional looking. Ordering in grommets for the obsidian series as it did not come with any. Will most likely waterjet out the door and laser cut a new custom acrylic door. Current side panel is not so great looking and came scratched (corsair is being awesome and shipping a new one)


----------



## Jhelms (Oct 31, 2012)

More goodies in today  8GB of Corsair Platinum / 2133. Also got in my Asus Crosshair V - Formula Z, and 140mm front fans. Yes I have more fans than I need - returning some of the 120mm fans. Mounted the mobo and PSU tonight.. also stuck in the ram just to check it out but will get pics of that later.

Also got in some of my stainless steel allen cap screws as I generally do not like phillips. OCD I guess.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice PSU, I love mine!


----------



## Jhelms (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks, smart choice! My current 560W version of the same supply has been flawless.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 31, 2012)

Garage1217 said:


> Thanks, smart choice! My current 560W version of the same supply has been flawless.



Yeah I have abused my 750 and it keeps on trucking I am for sure a sea sonic customer for life!


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 2, 2012)

Just some pics of tonight's work. LONG ways to go and taking it slow  Tons more to come this weekend! 






Using stainless allen caps for most everything including mobo mounting. A little OCD on this


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 2, 2012)

Very neat - literally!

My kind of stuff. =D


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 2, 2012)

very close to what I am trying to pull of in my TJ11 over the next day or so, nice build!


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 2, 2012)

I see the colored ring on car rims has made its way to the pc market with the fans

Looks pretty nice so far!


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks guys! I have a Bitfenix Recon fan controller that is USB - OS controlled, inbound tomorrow. http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/recon/

Thinking about keeping the Blu-Ray drive out of the case and putting it in an external esata housing since my PC sits under the desk right now. Will make things cleaner appearance wise too.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 2, 2012)

Garage1217 said:


> Thanks guys! I have a Bitfenix Recon fan controller that is USB - OS controlled, inbound tomorrow. http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/recon/
> 
> Thinking about keeping the Blu-Ray drive out of the case and putting it in an external esata housing since my PC sits under the desk right now. Will make things cleaner appearance wise too.



You'll have to let me know how that fan controller is, as I plan on buying the white version once it's finally released!


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 2, 2012)

Will do! From reading up on it, Bitfenix did a good job. Does what it says it does so I have high hopes for it. The white one in a white case would be slick.


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 2, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> very close to what I am trying to pull of in my TJ11 over the next day or so, nice build!


Feel free to post a link, would love to check it out!


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 3, 2012)

Well tonight was a fail. Even though the top fan mounts are offset, the VRM heatsinks on the crosshair mobo prevent me from mounting a 240mm rad or even a thin H100! Wow that sucketh HARD. Guess plan C... H80 with rad and 1 fan inside and 1 fan external with a custom grill in back. All good. System is rather compact - not a ton of room in a 300R.

I was able to get 4.8ghz stable on an 8150 with an H80 running a single fan in a micro ATX setup and it performed decent so I am ok with this lol. Not what I had envisioned but is what it is and will still look good.


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 4, 2012)

She is up and running! Still a ways to go but so far doing very well. Rock stable at 4.8ghz. Have not pushed it further yet. 

Also going to have covers for the PSU, top of vid card and other areas laser cut of acrylic. Will be working on this later this week.



























And some benchmarks:


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 4, 2012)

Garage1217 said:


> She is up and running! Still a ways to go but so far doing very well. Rock stable at 4.8ghz. Have not pushed it further yet.
> 
> Also going to have covers for the PSU, top of vid card and other areas laser cut of acrylic. Will be working on this later this week.
> http://www.garage1217.com/NEWPC/300RBUILD/11-5-12/Drawing2.jpg
> ...



Nice man!

Do they have red lightbars for the Dominator Platinum RAM yet?


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 4, 2012)

Not sure if they do or not! Heard rumors they were going to.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 4, 2012)

Garage1217 said:


> Not sure if they do or not! Heard rumors they were going to.



Ahh. How do the white ones look?


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 4, 2012)

I really like them, will. try to get a good shot later on. Just enough light. More of a 6-8K color temp. Gives just enough light off to highlight things in the case. So far, they have performed excellent. At 1600, have them running at 8-8-8-16-24 1T and I have not even got a chance to really test or push them.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 5, 2012)

Garage1217 said:


> I really like them, will. try to get a good shot later on. Just enough light. More of a 6-8K color temp. Gives just enough light off to highlight things in the case. So part, they have performed excellent. At 1600, have them running at 8-8-8-16-24 1T and I have not even got a chance to really test or push them.



That's nice! I'm guessing you're going to go for 2133?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 5, 2012)

Is that paracord sleeving I see there?


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice setup! Looks great with the red.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Is that paracord sleeving I see there?



That's what I was going to say. I want to use some, I hear its harder to put on but looks great.


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 5, 2012)

I cheated, but yes it is. They are actually Bitfenix Alchemy sleeved cable extensions. Look amazing, quality wire and workmanship. Also no heatshrink - sleeved up into the molex. Quite pleased with them! Building a cover for the power supply so it will not be seen anyways.


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 5, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> That's nice! I'm guessing you're going to go for 2133?



Actually no. I generally buy higher rated ram as I can usually squeeze better timings out of it than their lesser rated counterparts.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 5, 2012)

Garage1217 said:


> Actually no. I generally buy higher rated ram as I can usually squeeze better timings out of it than their lesser rated counterparts.



That's a good idea.


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 5, 2012)

Passed 5ghz last night just by a hair. And squeezed in the ram timings a bit more.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice! Hows the temps at 5GHz?


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 5, 2012)

Ugly! Had to push her close to 1.6V just to hit 5ghz stable. Temps were pushing 70-72C during a prime run for testing. This cooler does not have it in it to go that far. Plenty stable to run benchmarks though. I like it much better at 1.5V and 4.8ghz... past that she is a voltage pig.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 6, 2012)

sub!


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 10, 2012)

Recon Works Decent


----------



## Jhelms (Jan 13, 2013)

Few updates.. Changed to an H80I, Added an ASUS BR drive, went from the R0 to a single neutron 240GB drive.. About it right now


----------



## blacksword6868 (Aug 21, 2013)

alright, this is my first post on the forums (hi guys), and I'm resurrecting an old thread here, but this setup has to be the best-looking fit on a corsair 300r that I can find on the internet, so I couldn't help but register. just have a few questions with your setup, though, since I'll most likely be going after something similar to this one:

1. obviously the h80/h80i won't fit with a push-pull setup, so did you do push or pull on the h80/h80i?
2. did you use 120mm or 140mm fans for the top panel? and if you used 120mm, do you think dual 140mms on the top panel would fit with that radiator?
3. did you have to modify the 300r in any way to make anything fit?

anyway, your setup is awesome, thanks a bunch for posting this


----------



## Jhelms (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello, Much appreciated 
- Actually the 2nd fan for the push / pull was located outside the back of the chassis. I used long bolts to secure both fans and the radiator together in a sandwich to the case. That was the only way to fit it all in the 300R. The only mod besides the hardware was the rear fan grill had to be removed. Just snipped it out as it would hit the fan.
- The top fans were 120mm, 140mm would not clear the motherboard.


----------



## blacksword6868 (Aug 22, 2013)

Garage1217 said:


> Hello, Much appreciated
> - Actually the 2nd fan for the push / pull was located outside the back of the chassis. I used long bolts to secure both fans and the radiator together in a sandwich to the case. That was the only way to fit it all in the 300R. The only mod besides the hardware was the rear fan grill had to be removed. Just snipped it out as it would hit the fan.
> - The top fans were 120mm, 140mm would not clear the motherboard.



oh, so you had to remove the back grill.. I see.. hmm so if I ran the h80i with just 1 fan, you think I'd be able to fit 2 120mms on the top panel?


----------



## Ryan_24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Garage1217 said:


> Few updates.. Changed to an H80I, Added an ASUS BR drive, went from the R0 to a single neutron 240GB drive.. About it right now


What fans are you using in the top are they intake or exhaust


----------



## Jhelms (Oct 26, 2016)

Did not see this necro post lol they were exhaust and they were corsair fans. Looking forward to a totally new build here in the next few months!


----------

